# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Can you do a Stem and Leaf Plot in Excel

## Mike

I am tring to produce a Stem and Leaf Plot in Excle and need assistance

----------


## John Mansfield

Mike,

This site shows how you can set up the stems and leaves:

http://www.netmba.com/statistics/plot/stem/

These sites shows how you can create a histogram in Excel that shows the
stems and leaves:

http://www.peltiertech.com/Excel/Cha...rts.html#Hist1

http://www.treeplan.com/BetterHistog...41117_1555.htm

----
Regards,
John Mansfield
http://www.pdbook.com


"Mike" wrote:

> I am tring to produce a Stem and Leaf Plot in Excle and need assistance

----------

